# LTG Goldrock



## gizmojones

Anyone had or heard of any experience with the forex support firm LTG Goldrock?


----------



## jsb1898

gizmojones said:


> Anyone had or heard of any experience with the forex support firm LTG Goldrock?




Hey GizmoJones, i signed up with LTG back in 2009 whilst working at a bank in here in Melbourne. When i was at the bank, they often spoke about trading etc etc and i was really interested. But to learn that information i needed to give up my position as business manager (which i really didn't want to do). LTG has taught me from the ground up how to place trades, money management and how to be a smart investor, not a gambler. 

The best thing is, i could trade while i was at work! They have a custom platform where they tell you when to buy and sell and keep you updated throughout the trading day. Long story short is i ended up leaving my job to become a full time trader. I still live in Melbourne and get to spend more time with the kids.

But in saying that, there are plenty of good ways to learn how to trade and other companies out there doing the same thing. I also keep my eye on forexfactory.com heaps of helpful facts there. 

There are people out there who think LTG is a scam, not sure why they think that when i have made double my yearly income every year since '09 from the education they have given me, and i know i'm not the only one in this boat. 

Anyway, have a look around and learn some trading fundamentals.. Hope i have helped you.


----------



## grubram

jsb

*Yeah-Right*  show us some proof!!


----------



## gizmojones

jsb1898 said:


> Hey GizmoJones, i signed up with LTG back in 2009 whilst working at a bank in here in Melbourne. When i was at the bank, they often spoke about trading etc etc and i was really interested. But to learn that information i needed to give up my position as business manager (which i really didn't want to do). LTG has taught me from the ground up how to place trades, money management and how to be a smart investor, not a gambler.
> 
> The best thing is, i could trade while i was at work! They have a custom platform where they tell you when to buy and sell and keep you updated throughout the trading day. Long story short is i ended up leaving my job to become a full time trader. I still live in Melbourne and get to spend more time with the kids.
> 
> But in saying that, there are plenty of good ways to learn how to trade and other companies out there doing the same thing. I also keep my eye on forexfactory.com heaps of helpful facts there.
> 
> There are people out there who think LTG is a scam, not sure why they think that when i have made double my yearly income every year since '09 from the education they have given me, and i know i'm not the only one in this boat.
> 
> Anyway, have a look around and learn some trading fundamentals.. Hope i have helped you.




Thanks jsb, I'm thinking of joining based on other things I've heard but seven and a half grand is an expensive way of putting your toe in the water. I wonder why they don't offer a trial period as a lot of other outfits do.


----------



## grubram

gizmojones.

Do yourself a favour and save yourself at least 7k and google Nick Radge or the chartist if you need a trading plan or tuition.Most of those high priced so called mentors eventually go out the back door and start new companies offering even higher returns

below is jsb1898 quote.
 i have made double my yearly income every year since '09 from the education they have given me, and i know i'm not the only one in this boat. 

You notice he hasn't posted any earnings details when asked.


----------



## Aurum

grubram said:


> gizmojones.
> 
> Do yourself a favour and save yourself at least 7k and google Nick Radge or the chartist if you need a trading plan or tuition.Most of those high priced so called mentors eventually go out the back door and start new companies offering even higher returns




Yes, $19 for a two week trial is much better than 7.5k upfront. I'm going to have a look myself at that price.

Mike.


----------



## Boggo

grubram said:


> gizmojones.
> 
> Do yourself a favour and save yourself at least 7k and google Nick Radge or the chartist if you need a trading plan or tuition.




+ 1


----------



## gizmojones

Thanks for all this information, guys. I'm signed into a Goldrock webinar tonight tonight. I'll bear what you say in mind while listening. They don't bill themselves as a course nor do they sell software. As near as I can make out they use Elliott waves and take fundamentals closely into account. Members, as they're termed, can enter the Goldrock trading room in live time and get advice on what trades they're making and why.

I'm new to forex, having only traded shares using mainly pressure charts. What do people think of Elliott wave theory?


----------



## AverageJoe

gizmojones said:


> Thanks for all this information, guys. I'm signed into a Goldrock webinar tonight tonight. I'll bear what you say in mind while listening. They don't bill themselves as a course nor do they sell software. As near as I can make out they use Elliott waves and take fundamentals closely into account. Members, as they're termed, can enter the Goldrock trading room in live time and get advice on what trades they're making and why.
> 
> I'm new to forex, having only traded shares using mainly pressure charts. What do people think of Elliott wave theory?




Will be interested in what you think of that 'free' webinar? I saw it last year I think and basically it did not tell me anything besides how good they can make you. 

Earlier a poster 'claims' that getting trade signals and he could give up his job and go full time and double every year will be the first such success stories I've heard! Good luck to him. Ever wondered if it is that good why only charge $7.5K. Heck I would be trading in a vault so no prying eyes


----------



## Cleaner1080

Anyone else had any experience with this mob?
I got asked to consider it and I thought it sounded fishy. Searching online,  I found a lot of people complaining about scams etc, and I'm surprised these guys haven't been dissected and picked apart here, like Bill Stacy, Platinum Pursuits (Daniel Kertcher).

Would love to here what you all think as the posters here are generally a lot more sophisticated than other sites.


----------



## Bomber11

Hi All

Look at this website blog, tread your own path!!

http://paulsblogstuff.wordpress.com/ltg-goldrock/


----------



## Marko1

Bomber11 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Look at this website blog, tread your own path!!
> 
> http://paulsblogstuff.wordpress.com/ltg-goldrock/




I too looked at the paulsblogstuff website which comes up very quickly in searches for LTG reviews.
On the surface Paul appears really genuine, until you see the plugs for "Niche Profit Classroom" in every single post. This got me suspicious and a quick search reveals this may also be part of a dodgy affiliate-marketing programme.

It's hard to respect Paul's opinion with this sort of blatant marketing interwoven.

Like gizmojomes, I'm interested in hearing about genuine LTG experiences as I'm looking for trading opportunities. I'm not a member of LTG but have viewed their webinar. At this stage I'm 50/50. The slick marketing smells a bit off for me but they are following through with answering all my questions so far. I'm about to analyse a full year's trading recommendations they've made to members which they readily sent me. Without another member to confirm these I guess I've just got to trust they are the actual recommendations they made and not cherry-picked.

Can anyone else out there tell me about direct experience as a member or non-member - not hearsay or rhetoric? It just appears to be really easy to shoot anyone down with the "scam" title, but I prefer to reflect on hard evidence.


----------



## skyQuake

http://www.ripoffreport.com/r/LTG-G...ms-and-they-still-continue-the-Complet-968339

http://www.trade2win.com/reviews/websites/198-ltg-goldrock

Just a bit of googling


----------



## Marko1

skyQuake said:


> http://www.ripoffreport.com/r/LTG-G...ms-and-they-still-continue-the-Complet-968339
> 
> http://www.trade2win.com/reviews/websites/198-ltg-goldrock
> 
> Just a bit of googling




Thanks skyquake, yes I think I did come across these sites as well. Whilst I haven't yet been able to definitively prove or disprove any of the claims, I guess where there's smoke there's fire. 
I think I'm starting to choke on the smoke!


----------



## Wysiwyg

They keep pumping the ads. out on sky business. Free country I suppose.


----------



## McLovin

Wysiwyg said:


> They keep pumping the ads. out on sky business. Free country I suppose.




Sky Business has now given Andrew Barnett, MD of LTG Goldrock, his own TV show.


----------



## Wysiwyg

McLovin said:


> Sky Business has now given Andrew Barnett, MD of LTG Goldrock, his own TV show.



I have no evidence that the FX system that he pushes is consistently profitable, only the advertising participants which tell me by their words that it is bull dung.


----------



## stoneybroke

*Currency and Index Trading*

Has anyone out there heard of, or had any experience with, LTG Goldrock International Trading/Training Platform?


----------



## Klogg

*Re: Currency and Index Trading*



stoneybroke said:


> Has anyone out there heard of, or had any experience with, LTG Goldrock International Trading/Training Platform?




No, but sometimes the ads tell you more than enough without even meaning to...

A lot like those Nigerian inheritance email scams that purposely misspell some words, so those that realize them don't bother to respond.


----------



## Wysiwyg

*Re: Currency and Index Trading*



stoneybroke said:


> Has anyone out there heard of, or had any experience with, LTG Goldrock International Trading/Training Platform?



Rarely see positive unpaid/unbiased feedback from clients that have made a consistent gain. I am for integrity and authenticity so maybe someone of that inclination will come forward. The best advice in the world is derived from ones own accumulated experience.


----------



## seventh

gizmojones said:


> Anyone had or heard of any experience with the forex support firm LTG Goldrock?



they came from traders international doing s & p , which was spruiked by jamie mcintyre 21st century academy, check his histroy just a new thing for him http://www.theaustralian.com.au/new...b/news-story/f93fe3292c0629a563ac8e397afc7131


----------



## The_Snowman

Anybody still following this thread and getting email notifications? I have great news for you. If you have a substantial Forex trading account left; Google for SFE Price Action EA. You can also find it on the MQL5 store if you know what I am talking about. I won’t tell you anymore about how good it is, please do your own due diligence and research it thoroughly . Good trading to all, John


----------



## Albinoni

I see they advertised quite often here on TV especially on the Morning Today Shows


----------

